# Locust - How long to dry?



## skytow (Dec 12, 2011)

I love burning locust.  It is almost like coal but I almost have never scored any on my scrounges.  This year however I've managed to snag about 3-4 cords.  How long does it take to dry once split and stacked?  The red oak I get takes a full two years and I'm hoping I'll be able to use the locust next year.  I believe it is honey locust of that makes a difference.

Thanks,  

JD


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2011)

In a year it is awesome firewood.


----------



## ryanm527 (Dec 12, 2011)

Easy way to tell difference between black vs honey locust is that honey locust are loaded with thorns.  Technically black locust have some thorns too but they are so small they are easy to miss.  The heartwood is more of an reddish orange in honey locust where black locust is more brown.

Probably at least 1/2 my wood right now is honey locust. My dad is selectively removing them from his farm because he's tired of dealing with the thorns. It seems to dry pretty well in a year, but most of these have been dead standing for a minimum of 2 years before they make it to my yard.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 12, 2011)

In perfect conditions 6-8 mos. (split small).  Definetely 10 mos. perfect after 12 mos.


----------



## skytow (Dec 13, 2011)

Fantastic.  I'll be in really good shape next year!

It is definitely the thorny honey locust, yow they are sharp!

Thanks all,

JD


----------



## WarmInIowa (Dec 13, 2011)

Some of the honey locust is very dense and must be split small to dry in a year.  Of course, get as much sun and wind to the cut wood as you can!


----------



## jensent (Dec 13, 2011)

ryanm527 said:
			
		

> Easy way to tell difference between black vs honey locust is that honey locust are loaded with thorns. Technically black locust have some thorns too but they are so small they are easy to miss. The heartwood is more of an reddish orange in honey locust where black locust is more brown.
> 
> Probably at least 1/2 my wood right now is honey locust. My dad is selectively removing them from his farm because he's tired of dealing with the thorns. It seems to dry pretty well in a year, but most of these have been dead standing for a minimum of 2 years before they make it to my yard.


There are also thornless varieties of honey locust. They are the result of careful breeding and do not occur in nature. I'm not sure if both male and female have thorns as they occur in nature. Honey Locust and Black Locust do indeed make good firewood. I don't burn anything that has not been c/s/s for two summers.


----------



## Maple man (Dec 14, 2011)

in a pinch i have cut split and burned locast in the same day


----------



## gzecc (Dec 14, 2011)

maple man said:
			
		

> in a pinch i have cut split and burned locast in a day


I've never had locast, I need to try that!


----------



## ryanm527 (Dec 14, 2011)

maple man said:
			
		

> in a pinch i have cut split and burned locast in the same day



I have too and was surprised it burned as well as it did.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 14, 2011)

ryanm527 said:
			
		

> maple man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Locust starts out around 30-35%mc. If its dead already it could be lower. That's the beauty of be BL!


----------

